# Is Sikhi a universal panth? What do Sikhs need to do to bring about Khalsa Raj?



## gjsingh (Dec 9, 2020)

I believe the subject says it all. Truth is truth no matter who says it, but for an indication of where I am coming from, I was born into a pseudo-Sikh family, but I am NOT Punjabi. Fire away!


----------



## Sikhilove1 (Dec 10, 2020)

See all as One. Respect Gods creation. Practice Truth and Teach others to detach from maya and practice too. It only takes one star to light up the sky as  Guru Nanak Dev Ji showed us.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 12, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaaal,

Connect to pure thoughts by way of self awareness and bringing purity in thought process of majority population irrespective of caste colour religion etc

Raj Karega Khalsa  
Purity will rule

Man Jitey Jag Jeet
Win over own MIND before ruling the World.

It's not about creating a boundary for rule, but let the Purity rule.

Survival for all 
Nanak Naam Chardi Kala Tere Bhaney Sarbat da Bhala 
Sabna Jiyan ka Ik Data so.mein visar na Jayee
Every life is through same principles One shall not forget.


Waheguru Ji Ka.Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 12, 2020)

ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaaal,
> 
> Connect to pure thoughts by way of self awareness and bringing purity in thought process of majority population irrespective of caste colour religion etc
> 
> ...


Sat Sri Akaal,

Reflections of Khalsa Raj

Clarity in policy and functioning of police ie Uniformity of Law
Care for Environment
Energy ie Control of Sound Pollution and Light Pollution
Space Pollution 
Air Water and Land Care

Care for Elderly at political and social level

Pure Food available for all.

Sincerity in institutional functioning and development.

People leave there native place as they themselves and there governance is not pure. But where they taste Khalsa Raj they seek for it

ਨਾਨਕ ਨਿਰਗੁਣਿ ਗੁਣੁ ਕਰੇ ਗੁਣਵੰਤਿਆ ਗੁਣੁ ਦੇ॥
ਤੇਹਾ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਸੁਝਈ ਜਿ ਤਿਸੁ ਗੁਣੁ ਕੋਇ ਕਰੇ॥

But without inner awareness they dont have vision what is Khalsa raj and way for Khalsa.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 12, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

If spiritual awareness is not leading  to collective conciousness to bring purity in universal thought process and is bringing arrogance of mass is more destructive than a constructive gain.  As a positivity or USE of awareness is important. Awareness has little to achieve. Taming of Mind and bringing purity in masses is way to Khalsa Rule.

Keeping the natiions together. Philosphy behind  concept of united nations or BHAI promotion.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 13, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Leave Self Centric progressive living and self made spirituality by creating own translations failing test of universality and adopt universal thought process.

1. Everyone must contribute for the cause of spiritual education. To co tribute mind space energy. for right perspective of education 
2. To co tribute for environment and social common use development
3. To co tribute for basic amenities for survival and living for all.

Self Centerdness and hoarding of resources beyond utility shall be curtailed and brought to use for a common cause.

It was for the progressiveness of learned society.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 14, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Make one pure law for own self which can be applied universally.

Like I will implement thought speech and action straight linr ie total commitment in life.

What one gets in Khalsa Environment


----------



## Logical Sikh (Dec 15, 2020)

gjsingh said:


> I believe the subject says it all. Truth is truth no matter who says it, but for an indication of where I am coming from, I was born into a pseudo-Sikh family, but I am NOT Punjabi. Fire away!


How about if "Raj Karega Khalsa" means The Truth Shall Prevail, instead of a "Religion" Shall Prevail?, 
THis Makes more sense to me tbh.... No offense tho


----------



## gjsingh (Dec 15, 2020)

By all means say what you think. It drives me crazy how so many people are ready to take serious insult to the mere fact that someone has a different opinion than they. If this trend is left unchecked it will end up in the collapse of society, logic, and discourse. Perhaps social media has caused a polarization and this is the consequence.

On the other hand, Guru Nanak's whole legacy is one big disagreement with the wretched state society was in during his lifetime.


----------



## gjsingh (Dec 15, 2020)

What is the difference between a Panth and a Dharam?


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 16, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

ਧਰਮ ਖੰਡ ਕਾ ਏਹੋ ਧਰਮੁ॥
ਗਿਆਨ ਖੰਡ ਕਾ ਆਖਹੁ ਕਰਮੁ॥

Spiritual Realm the only way to get spiritual being.
Go to Realm of Awareness of Knowledge check the transformation of Acts ie (Thought Speech and Action).

First line is quest on Dharma
Second line is resolve to quest.

Humans who take this path and follow ways, are formation of Panth. Universal Conciousness Group or Society or Nation or Global Community.

Further in next step of Jap Bani which awareness or knowledge to be checked in spiritual being.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Dec 16, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

ਗਿਆਨ ਖੰਡ ਮਹਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਪਰਚੰਡੁ॥
ਤਿਥੈ ਨਾਦ ਬਿਨੋਦ ਕੋਡ ਅਨੰਦੁ॥

ਗਿਆਨ ਖੰਡ  In the awareness or knowledge realm
 ਮਹਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਪਰਚੰਡੁ the supreme is genetic source information, in a being 
ਤਿਥੈ ਨਾਦ ਬਿਨੋਦ who have, where there life source information or ਤawareness, 
ਬਿਨੋਦ there is current of merriness
ਕੋਡ ਅਨੰਦੁ and extreme bliss.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa 
Waheguru Ji ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Feb 1, 2021)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Raj a perspective. 

Rule ie Governance
Natures Governance  over Mind and Body.

If Mind and Body are governed by basic principles of survival, 

when Mind and Body will deteriorate in young age, there is ruler, ie Natures Way or Own Mind ways of living.

Governance of Mind over Body,
Governance of Some Body in family.
Governance of some family over Society
Governance of Society over Nation.

There is Microcosm for Macrocosm.

So every unit has opportunity of khalsa raj, it manifests into macrocosm.

Punjab is microcosm, the reflection  of state, reflects governance, and longevity of rule.

A small unit manifest, gives complete idea of total Manifest.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------

